# The Dallas Cowboys



## CG (Oct 21, 2014)

Own the east. Fuck everyone else


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 21, 2014)

yea but D'marco Murray has over 50 more carries than any other RB in the League and its what game 7 coming up, the injury coming his way will be a good one.


----------



## CG (Oct 21, 2014)

Watch your mouth!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 21, 2014)

a jersey boy rootin for dallas......smh.......


----------



## BadGas (Oct 21, 2014)

All about the NE Patriots, but when the Cowboys aren't right... Football just ain't right. See ya in London fools!!!!!!!


----------



## CG (Oct 21, 2014)

Americas team baby


----------



## heckvr4 (Oct 21, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Americas team baby



http://www.complex.com/sports/2014/10/denver-broncos-are-americas-team


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 22, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Americas team baby



and I'm sure for the last 4 years you were hiding your star necklace......


----------



## CG (Oct 22, 2014)

heckvr4 said:


> http://www.complex.com/sports/2014/10/denver-broncos-are-americas-team



Complex isn't a magazine. It's run by mark ecko


----------



## CG (Oct 22, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> and I'm sure for the last 4 years you were hiding your star necklace......



Not one bit. Stood by my team through the darkness.


----------



## dylanvib4 (Oct 22, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Not one bit. Stood by my team through the darkness.



It's all good I still stand a strong 12th man despite how we're looking now. Reddog said it though most people don't like to be a part of a shit team.


----------



## dylanvib4 (Oct 22, 2014)

I feel you on "through the darkness". Being Mariners fan is like going down on your wife for eleven years and not getting head once :smh:


----------



## Tbjeff (Oct 22, 2014)

Fuck Dallas.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## CG (Oct 22, 2014)

Man, I loved when we were shitty, because we would still pull off the occasional great win and I could march into work with that "fuck everybody" attitude on a Monday lol


----------



## CG (Oct 26, 2014)

Tomorrow we will continue to dominate the east


----------



## CG (Oct 28, 2014)

That's what I get for running my mouth


----------



## Ironman2001 (Oct 29, 2014)

I have been a die hard Redskins fan for 20 years now and you know how we feel about the cowboy's. Needless to say, monday night was a good night!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 2, 2014)

how bout them cowboy's.........


----------



## CG (Nov 2, 2014)

Fuck me, right?


----------



## kaoticsolja (Nov 2, 2014)

This is the darkness.. The last 2 decades have been brutal... We will see the light soon boys


----------



## CG (Nov 2, 2014)

kaoticsolja said:


> This is the darkness.. The last 2 decades have been brutal... We will see the light soon boys



God I hope so


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Nov 7, 2014)

NFC East TeamWLT



PctPFPANet PtsTDHomeRoadDivPctConfPctNon-ConfStreakLast 5Philadelphia Eagles620.75023417757274-02-22-01.0003-2.6003-01W3-1Dallas Cowboys630.66723019535263-33-01-1.5004-3.5712-02L2-2New York Giants350.375178209-31222-21-31-2.3332-4.3331-13L1-3Washington Redskins360.333197229-32222-21-41-2.3331-5.1672-11L2-3


----------

